# IVF abroad while living in the US



## katharina74391 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello Fertility Friends!

I have been reading through several boards here, it feels good to see how everyone supports each other. I am about to turn 42, live in Seattle and am in the process to pick out a clinic overseas for another round of IVF with donor eggs. We have completed two IVF cycles with donor eggs here in Seattle but unfortunately so far we have been unsuccessful. Both times the embryos didn't implant. As many of you know fertility treatments in the US cost you an arm and leg and I feel like the course is always the same which can be very disheartening. Long story short I was hoping to find women that are located in the USA and did or are doing IVF overseas. I would love to hear about your experiences. What clinics did you choose, how did you manage doing testing here (checking the uterus linings, blood tests). Where did you get your medications from? My plan is to do some extra testing to hopefully find an answer why the implantation failed both times so I am thinking to get an ER test done, hope the clinic can test my immune system etc..

Would love to hear from you!! Good luck everyone!

Katharina


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Katharina,
I am based in NY and am also about to turn 42. As you will see in my signature, we have gone through a handful of negative cycles with own eggs and are ready to turn towards ED. We have interviewed with IVF Barcelona and Eugin (both in Barcelona) because the flights are direct from here. 

We chose Eugin because we only need to come once each, first my DH for his sample which they freeze, then the donor goes through the cycle and I will be going through the FET. On your day 21 of your previous cycle, you receive an injection of


----------



## katharina74391 (Jun 29, 2018)

All the best for your next cycle!


----------

